# Lily Pads?



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I want to get a good floating plant, but in the past they always get in the filter and are super messy. I was wondering if you can use lily pads? if so do you think they could handle the flow of the filter shooting them around?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lily pads are awesome. I have them in my rbp tank.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

It all depends on the flow, most people dont have high filtration/flow with alot of plants due to the fact your plants do alot of the filtering.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok they will work thanks man.

I got about 1000gph coming into the tank


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

have u ever heard of lily pads causing ammonia ?


----------

